# can you help



## phil7 (Feb 17, 2015)

right guys i am after a template for a hdpe with a wooden handel/scales can you help

i dont know if this is the right section to ask but as i am new to the forum & cant post in templates

cheers phil7


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/27-templates-support-topics/


----------

